# Hal upgrade problems[SOLVED]

## doncestnik

In an upgrade to kde 3.5 I was forced to upgrade to hal-0.5.5.1-r3 - compiled fine but will not start and gives no error message other that [!!]. I have ran etc-update. I have the following versions installed

hal-0.5.5.1-r3

pmount-0.9.6

dbus-0.60-r3

udev-079-r1

and here is some info

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.6-r2, 2.6.15-ck2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-ck2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/modules.d /etc/rc.conf /etc/x11 /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dbus dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gpm gstreamer hal idn imlib imlib2 ipv6 java jpeg junit kde lcms lzw lzw-tiff mad mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline real ruby sdl spell ssl tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales vorbis wifi xcomposite xine xinerama xml2 xpm xscreensaver xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

Thanks to anyone with similar problems or willing to helpLast edited by doncestnik on Sun Feb 05, 2006 11:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JeliJami

 *doncestnik wrote:*   

> In an upgrade to kde 3.5 I was forced to upgrade to hal-0.5.5.1-r3 - compiled fine but will not start and gives no error message other that [!!]. I have ran etc-update. I have the following versions installed
> 
> hal-0.5.5.1-r3
> 
> pmount-0.9.6
> ...

 

No error messages in /var/log/messages, or in virtual console 12 (Ctrl-Alt-F12)?

Maybe you just need to run revdep-rebuild.

----------

## doncestnik

nothing on either, revdep has OOo and azureaus but those have needed rebuilds for the last year

----------

## JeliJami

Does

```
#/usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
```

clarifies things?

You may try to restart dbus first.

[EDIT]

Just got a similar problem. I got rid of it with:

```

# /etc/init.d/hald stop

=> warning

# pkill hald

# /etc/init.d/hald zap

# /etc/init.d/dbus stop

=> warning

# pkill dbus

# /etc/init.d/dbus zap

# dispatch-conf

(I accepted the new config files, YMMV)

# /etc/init.d/dbus start

OK

# /etc/init.d/hald start

OK

```

----------

## doncestnik

03:13:27.289 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty36 dev=/dev/tty36 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.289 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty35 dev=/dev/tty35 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.290 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty34 dev=/dev/tty34 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.290 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty33 dev=/dev/tty33 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.290 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty32 dev=/dev/tty32 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.290 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty31 dev=/dev/tty31 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.290 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty30 dev=/dev/tty30 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.291 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty29 dev=/dev/tty29 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.291 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty28 dev=/dev/tty28 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.291 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty27 dev=/dev/tty27 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.291 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty26 dev=/dev/tty26 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.292 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty25 dev=/dev/tty25 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.292 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty24 dev=/dev/tty24 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.292 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty23 dev=/dev/tty23 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.292 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty22 dev=/dev/tty22 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.292 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty21 dev=/dev/tty21 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.293 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty20 dev=/dev/tty20 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.293 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty19 dev=/dev/tty19 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.293 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty18 dev=/dev/tty18 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.293 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty17 dev=/dev/tty17 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.293 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty16 dev=/dev/tty16 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.294 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty15 dev=/dev/tty15 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.294 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty14 dev=/dev/tty14 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.294 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty13 dev=/dev/tty13 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.294 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty12 dev=/dev/tty12 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.295 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty11 dev=/dev/tty11 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.295 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty10 dev=/dev/tty10 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.295 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty9 dev=/dev/tty9 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.295 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty8 dev=/dev/tty8 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.295 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty7 dev=/dev/tty7 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.296 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty6 dev=/dev/tty6 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.296 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty5 dev=/dev/tty5 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.296 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty4 dev=/dev/tty4 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.296 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty3 dev=/dev/tty3 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.296 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty2 dev=/dev/tty2 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.297 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty1 dev=/dev/tty1 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.297 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty0 dev=/dev/tty0 physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.297 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/ptmx dev=/dev/ptmx physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.297 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/console dev=/dev/console physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.297 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=tty sysfs_path=/sys/class/tty/tty dev=/dev/tty physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.298 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=pci_bus sysfs_path=/sys/class/pci_bus/0000:01 dev= physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.298 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=pci_bus sysfs_path=/sys/class/pci_bus/0000:07 dev= physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.298 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=pci_bus sysfs_path=/sys/class/pci_bus/0000:03 dev= physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.298 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=pci_bus sysfs_path=/sys/class/pci_bus/0000:02 dev= physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.299 [I] classdev.c:1182: class_add: subsys=pci_bus sysfs_path=/sys/class/pci_bus/0000:00 dev= physdev=0x00000000

03:13:27.299 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/hdc dev=/dev/hdc is_part=0, parent=0x0058beb0

03:13:27.299 [I] blockdev.c:781: parent_bus is ide

03:13:27.300 [I] blockdev.c:417: Probing storage device /dev/hdc

03:13:27.304 [I] hald_dbus.c:3007: 11352: Got a connection

03:13:27.305 [I] hald_dbus.c:3008: dbus_connection_get_is_connected = 1

11374: 03:13:27.305: probe-storage.c:168: Doing probe-storage for /dev/hdc (bus ide) (drive_type cdrom) (udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81) (--only-check-for-fs==0)

11374: 03:13:27.305: probe-storage.c:182: Doing open ("/dev/hdc", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK)

11374: 03:13:27.350: probe-storage.c:188: Returned from open(2)

11374: 03:13:27.350: probe-storage.c:192: serial = '', firmware = '1.17'

03:13:27.351 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.351 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.firmware_version

11374: 03:13:27.352: probe-storage.c:241: Doing open ("/dev/hdc", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK)

11374: 03:13:27.354: probe-storage.c:247: Returned from open(2)

03:13:27.354 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.355 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.cdr

03:13:27.355 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.355 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.cdrw

03:13:27.355 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.355 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvd

03:13:27.356 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.356 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdr

03:13:27.357 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.357 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdrw

03:13:27.358 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.358 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdram

03:13:27.358 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.358 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdplusr

03:13:27.358 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.359 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw

03:13:27.359 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.359 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl

03:13:27.359 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.359 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.cdr

03:13:27.360 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.360 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.cdrw

03:13:27.360 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.360 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvd

03:13:27.362 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.362 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdplusr

03:13:27.362 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.362 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw

03:13:27.363 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyBoolean

03:13:27.363 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.support_media_changed

03:13:27.365 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:27.365 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.read_speed

03:13:27.365 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:27.365 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/81, key=storage.cdrom.write_speed

11374: 03:13:27.366: probe-storage.c:340: Checking for optical disc on /dev/hdc

11374: 03:13:27.366: probe-storage.c:348: Doing open ("/dev/hdc", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK | O_EXCL)

03:13:27.370 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus/Local interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Local method=Disconnected

03:13:27.370 [I] hald_dbus.c:2985: Client to local_server was disconnected

03:13:27.370 [I] hald_dbus.c:2995: unregistered

03:13:27.370 [I] util.c:601: child exited for pid 11374

03:13:27.370 [I] blockdev.c:300: entering; timed_out=0, return_code=0

03:13:27.372 [I] device_info.c:1370: *** Matched file /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi

03:13:27.372 [I] blockdev.c:139: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_HL_DT_ST_DVD_RW_GCA_4040N

03:13:27.372 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_HL_DT_ST_DVD_RW_GCA_4040N

03:13:27.433 [I] hald.c:106: Invoked addon hald-addon-storage with pid 11375 for udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_HL_DT_ST_DVD_RW_GCA_4040N

03:13:27.433 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/hda dev=/dev/hda is_part=0, parent=0x00588300

03:13:27.433 [I] blockdev.c:781: parent_bus is ide

**************************************************

**************************************************

Doing addon-storage for /dev/hdc (bus ide) (drive_type cdrom) (udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_HL_DT_ST_DVD_RW_GCA_4040N)

**************************************************

**************************************************

03:13:27.443 [I] blockdev.c:417: Probing storage device /dev/hda

03:13:27.444 [I] hald_dbus.c:3007: 11352: Got a connection

03:13:27.444 [I] hald_dbus.c:3008: dbus_connection_get_is_connected = 1

03:13:27.445 [I] hald_dbus.c:3007: 11352: Got a connection

03:13:27.445 [I] hald_dbus.c:3008: dbus_connection_get_is_connected = 1

11376: 03:13:27.446: probe-storage.c:168: Doing probe-storage for /dev/hda (bus ide) (drive_type disk) (udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/82) (--only-check-for-fs==0)

11376: 03:13:27.446: probe-storage.c:182: Doing open ("/dev/hda", O_RDONLY | O_NONBLOCK)

11376: 03:13:27.446: probe-storage.c:188: Returned from open(2)

11376: 03:13:27.446: probe-storage.c:192: serial = 'NN4ET471C4LG', firmware = '0022'

03:13:27.446 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/82 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.446 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/82, key=storage.serial

03:13:27.447 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/82 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.447 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/82, key=storage.firmware_version

11376: 03:13:27.447: probe-storage.c:414: Checking for file system on /dev/hda

11376: 03:13:27.447: probe-storage.c:420: Doing open ("/dev/hda", O_RDONLY)

11376: 03:13:27.447: probe-storage.c:426: Returned from open(2)

11376: 03:13:27.447: volume_id_probe_lvm1: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.448: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

11376: 03:13:27.448: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0xc00

11376: 03:13:27.587: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0xc00 (3072) bytes

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_probe_lvm2: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_probe_highpoint_37x_raid: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x1400

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x1400 (5120) bytes

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_probe_vfat: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.588: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.589: volume_id_probe_xfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.589: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.589: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x11000

11376: 03:13:27.589: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x11000

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x11000 (69632) bytes

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_probe_linux_swap: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1ff6(8182), len 0xa

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x3ff6(16374), len 0xa

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_probe_ext: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.590: volume_id_probe_reiserfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_probe_jfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_probe_udf: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_probe_iso9660: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x8000(32768), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_probe_hfs_hfsplus: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.591: volume_id_probe_ufs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_probe_ufs: offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x800

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_probe_ufs: offset 0x2000

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x800

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_probe_ufs: offset 0x10000

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x40000(262144), len 0x800

11376: 03:13:27.592: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x40000 len:0x800

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x800 (2048) bytes

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_probe_ufs: offset 0x40000

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_probe_ntfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_probe_cramfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_probe_romfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.596: volume_id_probe_hpfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_probe_sysv: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x200(512), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x800(2048), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x218(536), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x418(1048), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x818(2072), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_probe_minix: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.597: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.598: volume_id_probe_ocfs2: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.598: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.598: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x800(2048), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.598: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1000(4096), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.598: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2000(8192), len 0x200

11376: 03:13:27.598: volume_id_probe_vxfs: probing at offset 0x0

11376: 03:13:27.598: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x200(512), len 0x200

03:13:27.598 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus/Local interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Local method=Disconnected

03:13:27.598 [I] hald_dbus.c:2985: Client to local_server was disconnected

03:13:27.598 [I] hald_dbus.c:2995: unregistered

03:13:27.599 [I] util.c:601: child exited for pid 11376

03:13:27.599 [I] blockdev.c:300: entering; timed_out=0, return_code=0

03:13:27.601 [I] device_info.c:1370: *** Matched file /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi

03:13:27.601 [I] blockdev.c:139: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_NN4ET471C4LG

03:13:27.601 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_NN4ET471C4LG

03:13:27.601 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/hda/hda3 dev=/dev/hda3 is_part=1, parent=0x00580ec0

03:13:27.719 [I] hald_dbus.c:3007: 11352: Got a connection

03:13:27.719 [I] hald_dbus.c:3008: dbus_connection_get_is_connected = 1

11377: 03:13:27.720: probe-volume.c:340: Doing probe-volume for /dev/hda3

11377: 03:13:27.720: probe-volume.c:348: volume.block_size = 512

03:13:27.720 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:27.720 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.block_size

11377: 03:13:27.721: probe-volume.c:352: volume.size = 59197340160

03:13:27.721 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:27.721 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.size

11377: 03:13:27.721: volume_id_probe_linux_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.721: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86e0000(59197227008), len 0x800

11377: 03:13:27.721: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86e0000 len:0x800

11377: 03:13:27.745: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x800 (2048) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.745: volume_id_probe_intel_software_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.745: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86fb600(59197339136), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.745: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86fb600 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_probe_lsi_mega_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86fb800(59197339648), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86fb800 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_probe_via_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86fb800(59197339648), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_probe_silicon_medley_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86fb800(59197339648), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_probe_nvidia_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.746: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86fb600(59197339136), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.747: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86fb600 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.747: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.747: volume_id_probe_promise_fasttrack_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.747: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86f3c00(59197307904), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.747: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86f3c00 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.751: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.751: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86dbc00(59197209600), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.751: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86dbc00 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.752: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.752: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86dba00(59197209088), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.752: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86dba00 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.752: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.752: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86f9a00(59197331968), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.752: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86f9a00 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.754: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.754: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86c9c00(59197135872), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.754: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86c9c00 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_probe_highpoint_45x_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xdc86fa400(59197334528), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0xdc86fa400 len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_probe_lvm1: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

11377: 03:13:27.767: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0xc00

11377: 03:13:27.795: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0xc00 (3072) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.795: volume_id_probe_lvm2: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.795: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

11377: 03:13:27.795: volume_id_probe_highpoint_37x_raid: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.795: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.795: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x1400

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x1400 (5120) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_probe_vfat: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_probe_xfs: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x11000

11377: 03:13:27.796: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x11000

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x11000 (69632) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_probe_linux_swap: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1ff6(8182), len 0xa

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x3ff6(16374), len 0xa

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_probe_ext: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_probe_reiserfs: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.797: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x10000(65536), len 0x200

03:13:27.798 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.798 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.fsusage

11377: 03:13:27.798: probe-volume.c:121: volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'

03:13:27.798 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.798 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.fstype

11377: 03:13:27.799: probe-volume.c:124: volume.fstype = 'reiserfs'

03:13:27.799 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.799 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.fsversion

11377: 03:13:27.799: probe-volume.c:127: volume.fsversion = '3.6'

03:13:27.799 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.799 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.uuid

11377: 03:13:27.799: probe-volume.c:130: volume.uuid = '396b9e4a-2b77-4a0f-a525-dc20009b941b'

03:13:27.800 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.800 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.label

11377: 03:13:27.800: probe-volume.c:136: volume.label = ''

03:13:27.800 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:27.800 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=info.product

03:13:27.800 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_NN4ET471C4LG interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=GetPropertyString

11377: 03:13:27.801: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: probing at offset 0x0

11377: 03:13:27.801: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11377: 03:13:27.801: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x200

11377: 03:13:27.801: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11377: 03:13:27.801: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x83 data partition at 0x7e00, len 0x2f08e00

11377: 03:13:27.801: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x82 data partition at 0x2f10c00, len 0x2d983a00

11377: 03:13:27.801: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x83 data partition at 0x30894600, len 0xdc86fba00

11377: 03:13:27.801: probe-volume.c:538: Number of partitions = 3

03:13:27.802 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:27.802 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/83, key=volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type

03:13:27.802 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus/Local interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Local method=Disconnected

03:13:27.802 [I] hald_dbus.c:2985: Client to local_server was disconnected

03:13:27.802 [I] hald_dbus.c:2995: unregistered

03:13:27.802 [I] util.c:601: child exited for pid 11377

03:13:27.802 [I] blockdev.c:300: entering; timed_out=0, return_code=0

03:13:27.802 [I] blockdev.c:180: Update mount point for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_396b9e4a_2b77_4a0f_a525_dc20009b941b (device_file /dev/hda3)

03:13:28.104 [W] blockdev.c:218: Could not find /dev/hda3 in /proc/mounts retry to find.

03:13:28.104 [W] blockdev.c:213: Could not find /dev/hda3 in /proc/mounts, no second retry.

03:13:28.104 [I] blockdev.c:227: Clearing mount point for /dev/hda3

03:13:28.107 [I] device_info.c:1370: *** Matched file /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi

03:13:28.107 [I] blockdev.c:139: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_396b9e4a_2b77_4a0f_a525_dc20009b941b

03:13:28.107 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_396b9e4a_2b77_4a0f_a525_dc20009b941b

03:13:28.107 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/hda/hda2 dev=/dev/hda2 is_part=1, parent=0x00580ec0

03:13:28.110 [I] hald_dbus.c:3007: 11352: Got a connection

03:13:28.110 [I] hald_dbus.c:3008: dbus_connection_get_is_connected = 1

11378: 03:13:28.111: probe-volume.c:340: Doing probe-volume for /dev/hda2

11378: 03:13:28.111: probe-volume.c:348: volume.block_size = 512

03:13:28.111 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:28.111 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.block_size

11378: 03:13:28.112: probe-volume.c:352: volume.size = 764951040

03:13:28.112 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:28.112 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.size

11378: 03:13:28.112: volume_id_probe_linux_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.112: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d970000(764870656), len 0x800

11378: 03:13:28.112: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d970000 len:0x800

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x800 (2048) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_probe_intel_software_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d983600(764950016), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d983600 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_probe_lsi_mega_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d983800(764950528), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d983800 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.147: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_probe_via_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d983800(764950528), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_probe_silicon_medley_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d983800(764950528), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_probe_nvidia_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d983600(764950016), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d983600 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_probe_promise_fasttrack_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.148: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d97bc00(764918784), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d97bc00 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d963c00(764820480), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d963c00 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d963a00(764819968), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d963a00 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.149: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.150: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d981a00(764942848), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.150: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d981a00 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.151: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.151: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d951c00(764746752), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.151: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d951c00 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.151: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.151: volume_id_probe_highpoint_45x_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.151: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2d982400(764945408), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.151: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2d982400 len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.165: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.165: volume_id_probe_lvm1: probing at offset 0x0

11378: 03:13:28.165: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

11378: 03:13:28.165: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0xc00

11378: 03:13:28.173: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0xc00 (3072) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.173: volume_id_probe_lvm2: probing at offset 0x0

11378: 03:13:28.173: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

11378: 03:13:28.173: volume_id_probe_highpoint_37x_raid: probing at offset 0x0

11378: 03:13:28.173: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.173: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x1400

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x1400 (5120) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_probe_vfat: probing at offset 0x0

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_probe_xfs: probing at offset 0x0

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x11000

11378: 03:13:28.174: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x11000

11378: 03:13:28.175: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x11000 (69632) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.175: volume_id_probe_linux_swap: probing at offset 0x0

11378: 03:13:28.175: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

11378: 03:13:28.176: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x42c

03:13:28.176 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.176 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.fsusage

11378: 03:13:28.176: probe-volume.c:121: volume.fsusage = 'other'

03:13:28.176 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.176 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.fstype

11378: 03:13:28.177: probe-volume.c:124: volume.fstype = 'swap'

03:13:28.177 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.177 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.fsversion

11378: 03:13:28.177: probe-volume.c:127: volume.fsversion = '2'

03:13:28.177 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.177 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.uuid

11378: 03:13:28.178: probe-volume.c:130: volume.uuid = ''

03:13:28.178 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.178 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.label

11378: 03:13:28.178: probe-volume.c:136: volume.label = ''

03:13:28.178 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.178 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=info.product

03:13:28.178 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_NN4ET471C4LG interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=GetPropertyString

11378: 03:13:28.179: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: probing at offset 0x0

11378: 03:13:28.179: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11378: 03:13:28.179: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x200

11378: 03:13:28.179: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11378: 03:13:28.179: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x83 data partition at 0x7e00, len 0x2f08e00

11378: 03:13:28.179: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x82 data partition at 0x2f10c00, len 0x2d983a00

11378: 03:13:28.179: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x83 data partition at 0x30894600, len 0xdc86fba00

11378: 03:13:28.179: probe-volume.c:538: Number of partitions = 3

03:13:28.180 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:28.180 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/84, key=volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type

03:13:28.180 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus/Local interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Local method=Disconnected

03:13:28.180 [I] hald_dbus.c:2985: Client to local_server was disconnected

03:13:28.180 [I] hald_dbus.c:2995: unregistered

03:13:28.180 [I] util.c:601: child exited for pid 11378

03:13:28.180 [I] blockdev.c:300: entering; timed_out=0, return_code=0

03:13:28.180 [I] blockdev.c:180: Update mount point for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_764951040 (device_file /dev/hda2)

03:13:28.482 [W] blockdev.c:218: Could not find /dev/hda2 in /proc/mounts retry to find.

03:13:28.482 [W] blockdev.c:213: Could not find /dev/hda2 in /proc/mounts, no second retry.

03:13:28.482 [I] blockdev.c:227: Clearing mount point for /dev/hda2

03:13:28.485 [I] blockdev.c:139: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_764951040

03:13:28.485 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part2_size_764951040

03:13:28.485 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/hda/hda1 dev=/dev/hda1 is_part=1, parent=0x00580ec0

03:13:28.508 [I] hald_dbus.c:3007: 11352: Got a connection

03:13:28.508 [I] hald_dbus.c:3008: dbus_connection_get_is_connected = 1

11379: 03:13:28.508: probe-volume.c:340: Doing probe-volume for /dev/hda1

11379: 03:13:28.508: probe-volume.c:348: volume.block_size = 512

03:13:28.509 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:28.509 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.block_size

11379: 03:13:28.509: probe-volume.c:352: volume.size = 49319424

03:13:28.509 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:28.509 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.size

11379: 03:13:28.509: volume_id_probe_linux_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.509: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2ef0000(49217536), len 0x800

11379: 03:13:28.510: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2ef0000 len:0x800

11379: 03:13:28.541: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x800 (2048) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.541: volume_id_probe_intel_software_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.541: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f08a00(49318400), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.541: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2f08a00 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.544: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.544: volume_id_probe_lsi_mega_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f08c00(49318912), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2f08c00 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_probe_via_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f08c00(49318912), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_probe_silicon_medley_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f08c00(49318912), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_probe_nvidia_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f08a00(49318400), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2f08a00 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.545: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.546: volume_id_probe_promise_fasttrack_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.546: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f01000(49287168), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.546: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2f01000 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.546: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.546: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2ee9000(49188864), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.546: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2ee9000 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.554: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.554: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2ee8e00(49188352), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.554: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2ee8e00 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.555: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.555: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f06e00(49311232), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.555: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2f06e00 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.558: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.558: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2ed7000(49115136), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.558: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2ed7000 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.566: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.566: volume_id_probe_highpoint_45x_raid: probing at offset 0x0, size 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.566: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x2f07800(49313792), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.566: volume_id_get_buffer: read seekbuf off:0x2f07800 len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.566: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.566: volume_id_probe_lvm1: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.566: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x800

11379: 03:13:28.567: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0xc00

11379: 03:13:28.567: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0xc00 (3072) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.567: volume_id_probe_lvm2: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.567: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x800

11379: 03:13:28.567: volume_id_probe_highpoint_37x_raid: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.567: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1200(4608), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.567: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x1400

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x1400 (5120) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x2

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_probe_vfat: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_probe_xfs: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x11000

11379: 03:13:28.575: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x11000

11379: 03:13:28.576: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x11000 (69632) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.576: volume_id_probe_linux_swap: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.576: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0xff6(4086), len 0xa

11379: 03:13:28.576: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x1ff6(8182), len 0xa

11379: 03:13:28.576: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x3ff6(16374), len 0xa

11379: 03:13:28.577: volume_id_probe_ext: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.577: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x400(1024), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.577: volume_id_probe_ext: ext blocksize 0x400

03:13:28.577 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.577 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.fsusage

11379: 03:13:28.577: probe-volume.c:121: volume.fsusage = 'filesystem'

03:13:28.578 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.578 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.fstype

11379: 03:13:28.578: probe-volume.c:124: volume.fstype = 'ext2'

03:13:28.578 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.578 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.fsversion

11379: 03:13:28.578: probe-volume.c:127: volume.fsversion = '1.0'

03:13:28.578 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.578 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.uuid

11379: 03:13:28.579: probe-volume.c:130: volume.uuid = '3986559a-410b-4bc6-84bb-31f85bc57b89'

03:13:28.579 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.579 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.label

11379: 03:13:28.579: probe-volume.c:136: volume.label = ''

03:13:28.579 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyString

03:13:28.579 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=info.product

03:13:28.580 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_NN4ET471C4LG interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=GetPropertyString

11379: 03:13:28.580: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: probing at offset 0x0

11379: 03:13:28.580: volume_id_get_buffer: get buffer off 0x0(0), len 0x200

11379: 03:13:28.580: volume_id_get_buffer: read sbbuf len:0x200

11379: 03:13:28.580: volume_id_get_buffer: got 0x200 (512) bytes

11379: 03:13:28.580: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x83 data partition at 0x7e00, len 0x2f08e00

11379: 03:13:28.580: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x82 data partition at 0x2f10c00, len 0x2d983a00

11379: 03:13:28.581: volume_id_probe_msdos_part_table: found 0x83 data partition at 0x30894600, len 0xdc86fba00

11379: 03:13:28.581: probe-volume.c:538: Number of partitions = 3

03:13:28.581 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=org.freedesktop.Hal obj_path=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85 interface=org.freedesktop.Hal.Device method=SetPropertyInteger

03:13:28.581 [D] hald_dbus.c:1191: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/temp/85, key=volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type

03:13:28.582 [I] hald_dbus.c:2969: local_server_message_handler: destination=(null) obj_path=/org/freedesktop/DBus/Local interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Local method=Disconnected

03:13:28.583 [I] hald_dbus.c:2985: Client to local_server was disconnected

03:13:28.583 [I] hald_dbus.c:2995: unregistered

03:13:28.583 [I] util.c:601: child exited for pid 11379

03:13:28.583 [I] blockdev.c:300: entering; timed_out=0, return_code=0

03:13:28.583 [I] blockdev.c:180: Update mount point for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_3986559a_410b_4bc6_84bb_31f85bc57b89 (device_file /dev/hda1)

03:13:28.583 [I] blockdev.c:201: Setting mount point /boot for /dev/hda1

03:13:28.585 [I] device_info.c:1370: *** Matched file /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-storage-policy.fdi

03:13:28.585 [I] blockdev.c:139: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_3986559a_410b_4bc6_84bb_31f85bc57b89

03:13:28.586 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_3986559a_410b_4bc6_84bb_31f85bc57b89

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop7 dev=/dev/loop/7 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/7

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop6 dev=/dev/loop/6 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/6

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop5 dev=/dev/loop/5 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/5

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.586 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop4 dev=/dev/loop/4 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/4

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop3 dev=/dev/loop/3 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/3

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop2 dev=/dev/loop/2 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/2

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop1 dev=/dev/loop/1 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/1

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.587 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/loop0 dev=/dev/loop/0 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.588 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/loop/0

03:13:28.588 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.588 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram15 dev=/dev/rd/15 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.588 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/15

03:13:28.588 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.588 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram14 dev=/dev/rd/14 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.590 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/14

03:13:28.590 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.590 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram13 dev=/dev/rd/13 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.590 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/13

03:13:28.590 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.590 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram12 dev=/dev/rd/12 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.591 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/12

03:13:28.591 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.591 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram11 dev=/dev/rd/11 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.591 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/11

03:13:28.591 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.592 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram10 dev=/dev/rd/10 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.592 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/10

03:13:28.592 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.592 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram9 dev=/dev/rd/9 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.592 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/9

03:13:28.592 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.593 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram8 dev=/dev/rd/8 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.593 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/8

03:13:28.593 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.593 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram7 dev=/dev/rd/7 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.593 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/7

03:13:28.593 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.593 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram6 dev=/dev/rd/6 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.594 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/6

03:13:28.594 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.594 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram5 dev=/dev/rd/5 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.594 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/5

03:13:28.594 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.594 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram4 dev=/dev/rd/4 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.595 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/4

03:13:28.595 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.595 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram3 dev=/dev/rd/3 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.595 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/3

03:13:28.595 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.595 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram2 dev=/dev/rd/2 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.596 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/2

03:13:28.596 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.596 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram1 dev=/dev/rd/1 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.596 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/1

03:13:28.596 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.596 [I] blockdev.c:566: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/ram0 dev=/dev/rd/0 is_part=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.597 [I] blockdev.c:477: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/rd/0

03:13:28.597 [I] blockdev.c:602: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

03:13:28.597 [I] acpi.c:1065: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/battery/BAT1 acpi_type=0, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.916 [I] acpi.c:1037: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT1

03:13:28.916 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_BAT1

03:13:28.916 [I] acpi.c:1065: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0 acpi_type=1, parent=0x00000000

03:13:28.918 [I] acpi.c:1037: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0

03:13:28.918 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0

03:13:28.918 [I] acpi.c:1065: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/ac_adapter/ACAD acpi_type=3, parent=0x00000000

03:13:29.010 [I] acpi.c:1037: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_ACAD

03:13:29.010 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_ACAD

03:13:29.010 [I] acpi.c:1065: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/button/lid/LID acpi_type=9, parent=0x00000000

03:13:29.035 [I] acpi.c:1037: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_LID

03:13:29.035 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_LID

03:13:29.035 [I] acpi.c:1065: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/button/power/PWRB acpi_type=9, parent=0x00000000

03:13:29.037 [I] acpi.c:1037: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_PWRB

03:13:29.037 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_PWRB

03:13:29.037 [I] acpi.c:1065: acpi_add: acpi_path=/proc/acpi/button/power/PWRF acpi_type=9, parent=0x00000000

03:13:29.040 [I] acpi.c:1037: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_PWRF

03:13:29.040 [I] hald.c:89: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_PWRF

03:13:29.040 [I] hald.c:653: Device probing completed

03:13:29.040 [I] hald_dbus.c:3063: entering

03:13:29.040 [E] hald_dbus.c:3070: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

03:13:29.041 [I] util.c:1262: Killing helper with pid 11379

03:13:29.041 [I] util.c:1262: Killing helper with pid 11375

03:13:29.041 [I] util.c:1262: Killing helper with pid 11357

only the hotplugan ddbus look interesting to me, maybe you can see something - going to bed ill talk to you tomorrow

----------

## JeliJami

 *doncestnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 03:13:29.040 [E] hald_dbus.c:3070: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Well, my edit on my previous post came a minute to late  :Smile: 

Try my recipie in my previous post, please. It looks more like a problem with your dbus than hald itself.

 *doncestnik wrote:*   

> going to bed ill talk to you tomorrow

 

Hope you don't get nightmares over this   :Laughing: 

----------

## doncestnik

Thank You very much for getting me on the right track

 *Quote:*   

> 03:13:29.040 [E] hald_dbus.c:3070: dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory 

 

was the key, i forgot about the problems i had with ivman a while ago, problem is solved by adding 

```
ln -sf /var/lib/dbus/system_bus_socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

```

to /etc/init.d/hald since it will be overwritten on reboot

Thank You for helping me, life is good, sun is shinning and Im happy with my machine again

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

Nice !

But you should add that [Solved] to your first posts subject line  :Confused: 

----------

## sgaap

 :Wink:  had this problem for some time now after upgrading and couldnt find it on bugs.gentoo.org (dbus/hal), anyone knows why this isnt solved in the most recent dbus and or hal builds?

----------

## dtjohnst

Either this didn't solve my problem, or I put that line in the wrong place. :S

----------

